# Maverick ET-8?



## daddyzaring (Apr 15, 2010)

Anyone know if this is very good?  I am looking at one on ebay, http://cgi.ebay.com/Maverick-Digital...item1e5981b084


----------



## ronp (Apr 15, 2010)

That is a single probe, not that good. I would look at et7 or et73 at Amazon.com they are both 2 probe units.


----------



## wingman (Apr 15, 2010)

Ron is right on. 

I'm using a dual probe Maverick. I love it. Since I now cook on a treager, I don't have to worry about the smoke chamber temp so I'm buying another meat probe so I can monitor two Butt's, birds etc. at the same time.


----------



## daddyzaring (Apr 15, 2010)

Are those infrared thermometers any good?


----------



## coffee_junkie (Apr 15, 2010)

There is nothing wrong with an ET-8


----------



## daddyzaring (Apr 18, 2010)

Has anyone on here ever use a refurbished thermometer?  I found a Maverick ET-7 Wireless Thermometer w/2 Probes for about $25


----------



## ronp (Apr 18, 2010)

I think I paid 34.95 at Amazon new.


----------



## sumosmoke (Apr 18, 2010)

If you decide to go with a refurbished, make sure there is a return policy. Upon receipt of the unit, run a quick calibration test (just like you would do with a new unit) and if it calibrates correctly, you should be set. If not, return the sucker and ask for your money back.


----------

